# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Herbalife

## tswalo

It looks like the latest trend is Herbalife here in South Africa.  Has any of you tried this consept, and is it worth the R1100.00 investment ?

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (13-Nov-09)

----------


## Marq

I think its been around for quite a number of years now.

From Wikipedia




> A 2004 settlement resolved a class action suit on behalf of 8700 former and current distributors that accused the company and distributors of "essentially running a pyramid scheme." A total of $6 million was to be paid out, with defendants not admitting guilt.
> In a California class action suit, Minton v. Herbalife International, et al., the plaintiff is "challenging the marketing practices of certain Herbalife International independent distributors and Herbalife International under various state laws prohibiting "endless chain schemes", insufficient disclosure in assisted marketing plans, unfair and deceptive business practices, and fraud and deceit".

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (13-Nov-09)

----------


## Dave A

Herbalife has been in SA at least 15 years I think. They were certainly here before Amway.

I don't know if it's changed since, but about ten years ago the leaders I came across in Durban were pretty big on front end loading and encouraging people to go full time to get the business rather than encouraging people to only go full time once they have enough business to support them. A sure recipe to seriously hurt lots of people.

Whatever you do, when it comes to MLM you shouldn't need a garage full of stock when you start up and you shouldn't give up your day job until you've got a business that's making waaay more money than you need to get by.



> is it worth the R1100.00 investment ?


As with most MLM deals, that's going to depend on you.

----------


## BBBEE_CompSpec

The original Herbalife investment was R460-00. This is an investment that if you don't have upfront money to purchase your stock to continue, you are not gonna make it.

----------


## green door

how does herbal life and mannatech compare?

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (13-Nov-09)

----------


## Potato

I joined Herbalife in 1994 and my sponsor talked me into the "Supervisor order"  I purchased it because I was committed to go at it and indeed it has been a godsent for me.  However, the fact of the matter is you don't really need to buy a lot of product.  I have seen many distributors build a nice business with very little money.  Just get the samples or a months supply of the weight loss products if you or somebody in your "inter circle" needs to lose weight so you can see for yourself how well they work.  If a person is serious about building a business, here in USA a minimum order of 1000 VP gives the best discount and it is the same as the discount for a Supervisor order, so just do that if it's is the same in SA.  In my opinion Herbalife is the best thing that ever happened to me except a few great women and my children that is.

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (13-Nov-09)

----------


## BBBEE_CompSpec

Please remember we are not in the United States where $1 is equal to $1. In SA $1 is equal to nearly R8. We have to have eight times more money and do eight times more work to get to break even. It is time we, as South Africans, started to do our own homework and come up with an idea that is superior to any other in the world.

When we lived in the embargo years we showed the world how worthy we were to be a first world country. We produced products so superior no other country could match us. What went wrong?

We got a new government...

----------


## TrumpNetworkSA

> When we lived in the embargo years we showed the world how worthy we were to be a first world country. We produced products so superior no other country could match us. What went wrong?


I agree that as South Africans we can produce products that really outclass other first world countires!!!




> Please remember we are not in the United States where $1 is equal to $1. In SA $1 is equal to nearly R8. We have to have eight times more money and do eight times more work to get to break even. It is time we, as South Africans, started to do our own homework and come up with an idea that is superior to any other in the world.


Yes, it will be a little more expensive in South Africa, but the ratio is not 1 to 8. Another thing, the effort is exactly the same, if you need 6 people to break even in the States, you are going need 6 people to break even in SA, not 48 (6 times 8).

Regarding Herbalife vs Mannatech... I think Mannatech has the advantage at the moment. I don't know why though, maybe because it's new, but Mannatech is really growing very fast in South africa at the moment. And good for them because Louis van der Linde really worked hard and invested a lot of money to get Mannatech growing in South Africa.

I don't want to take anything away from the success of Herbalife, everywhere you go you see the Herbalife little supplement bottles! I know people today who still buy their Herbalife products because it works for them!

I think we are so narrow minded sometimes as South Africans and get so depressed when the people in our immediate circle of friends don't join "our" network. There are sooooo many people, even in South africa for a lot of people to make enough money, from whatever network they are in to live off of comfortably. When I hear how well other Network marketers do I am very happy, regardless whether they are in my network or not. It Doesn't really matter, what it's about is that we all make a living and survive! So if you like what you see at Mannatech, or Herbalife, or NuSkin, or Tupperware, or Amway, then take the courage it needs to take that step of faith and do it. Try a couple if you have to and you can afford it! What I am saying is, do your homework, ponder about it and DO IT! You don't need an MBA to start this business, you can learn as you earn.

Why do you think people who sell generic netwokring products make so much money like Robert Kiyosaki with his books, etc. Because we all sing out of the same hymnbooks. The ONLY difference is the product and the compensation plan, and then obviously the implimentation of the system. Some people like it the one way, some people like it the other way. So good luck to you all, and I honestly wish you the best of luck which ever network you endevour, because the more people who become succesful in this industry will give this industry more credibility.

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (13-Nov-09)

----------


## BBBEE_CompSpec

The difference between us and the States is we have a larger population per area, our wage average is a lot lower and our education standards are non existent. The populous has a problem with MLM in that we are a very lazy nation. If our download is not given to us we don't look for it. We are also a majority computer illiterate country. We don't know how to advertise or network properly.

There are but a handful of successful MLMs where the product is worth anything. Amway has a no resale value. The product is so good that it lasts forever. A bucket of washing powder lasts one year. So i can only sell to the client in 12 months time.

Herbalife, GNDL, Swipe, etc. all have the same concept. Health. There are so many Multi Level Marketing networks available in SA. We don't have the population or the finances to cope. We overdo everything in this country.

I prefer networking online, forex online and adsense. My personal view but it does work. Is less stressful and I can make some money out of it.

----------


## MichaelB

A lot of people often miss the boat when it come to network marketing (MLM) companies, because they are too pre-occupied with the company or the products to realise that, like in ANY business, it takes HARD WORK - persistent, consistent hard work, to be successful. 

The reason that the network marketing industry as a whole has such a large failure rate (97%) drop out in the first year, has got nothing to do with the company, the products or the compensation plan. It's because 97% of the time, new recruits listened to skilled sales people extolling the virtues of the financial reward that would be achieved simply by "getting 3".

Nobody ever told the newbie that their success in the industry would be determined by them & them only - & by how hard they were prepared to drive their new business. Oh yes, they were also never told that it would be a business, so guess how they ran it - Like a hobby! 

And then when they did fail, they blamed it on everyhting but themselves, - their sponsor, their upline, the products, the company & the compensation plan was not good enough.

Success stories abound in South Africa in the network marketing industry, success stories from within Amway, Herbalife, Balltron & a dozen others. Why are some people successful & others are not? Same industry, same companies, same everything....the difference is - the successful ones were the ones that worked, never gave up, were persistent & consistent & never expected an overnight solution to their financial woes. Like any new business, it does take time to build it into a profitable position.

So, to answer the question...Herbalife has been around since before Amway, so they have got to be doing something right. But before you decide if they are good enough for you, rather ask yourself if you have what it takes to make a success out of a MLM business. If you are simply getting into it because it looks like a nice way to make some extra cash, then stay out of the industry, rather then become a customer & use the products for your own delight. But do not for one minute think that getting rich in MLM is automatic, it isn't!

----------

Dave A (13-Nov-09)

----------


## TrumpNetworkSA

I totally agree with you MichaelB! But also want to add something else, something that makes Network Marketing different to the "corporate" industry. To really be succesful in ANY business takes a lot of hard work. I wonder why there aren't as many people trying to start their own business, like there are people starting Network Marketing? I'll tell you why, because it is so much cheaper to start a MLM business, and you are plugging into a system. 

Why are there so many that fail, and Michaelb you mentioned the percentages there, 97%? Because most people do it WRONG! Why do they do it WRONG because they are taught wrong! Or given the wrong impression. 

One thing I would like to mention quickly... Another aspect of MLM that attracts people is the fact that you can learn as you earn. Making mistakes, or not knowing anything about Network Marketing doesn't mean you can NOT start you own Networking Business. Anybody can start, nobody asks you for your matric certificate, or which universaty you studied at, or if you have leadership skills. You do not go through interviews or a screening phase. What I tell people is, if you are willing and teachable you are capable!

When people start, it is easier to quit because they realise they have to do things they don't really enjoy doing, or make them feel uncomfortable! But that is exactly what it's like if you want to start your own business, any business. As Robert Kiyosaki says, YOU HAVE TO INCREASE YOUR FINANCIAL IQ! Amongst other things. You have to learn to SELL, yes, sales. Whether you sell "yourself", the product, the business, it doesn't matter, a transaction will happen, and before any transaction takes place, selling takes place.

I think before you start you have to ask yourself these questions: First of all, am I interestedin self development, because one thing I can tell you for certain, even if you are unsuccesful in Network Marketing you will definately learn a lot and develop personally! If you do not know how to run a business, you will be taught how to run a Network Marketing business.

Another question is a choice of two questions with a huge difference, you need to choose which one of these two questions you are going to ask yourself: Can I do this? OR Do I want to do this? 

With that, I am saying goodnight on this cold wet Saturday night in the Western Cape.

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (16-Nov-09)

----------

